# Batty Books



## Annimay (Jun 21, 2010)

Trinkets from Overseas - by Sue Veneer

Attacked by a Russian Tiger - by Claude Maleggov

Damaged Goods - by Warren T Repairs

Wealthy Animals - by Richard Vark

Kung Fu - by Marsha Larts

Shakespeare - by Toby O'Nottoby

Stringed Instrument - by Amanda Lin

Breaking Windows - by Eva Brick

Where's my Hat? - by Sonia Head

Improbable Writing Utensils - by Drew Witherspoon

French Cooking - by Sue Flay


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 22, 2010)

More Batty books:

Fell Out The Window by Eileen Dover
The Haunted House by Hugo First 
Dash To The Loo by Will E Makit, illustrated by Betty Wont
Diet for Dogs by Nora Bone
Dentistry for Beginners by Phil McCavity
A History of Rag and Bone Men by Orson Cart
Laying Bricks by C Ment
Fooling Around by Joe King
Weight Lifting by Buster Gutt
Breakfast Recipes by Egon Toast
Show Jumping by Jim Carner
The Unhappy Customer by Mona Lott 
Gymnastics By Horace Zontalbars


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2010)

All brilliant and since I work in a library I can look them up...


----------

